# Surge pricing starts?



## Kerry33 (Mar 13, 2019)

Can’t find a clear answer. If I get a request from a surge area. It’s 5 minutes away. Surge over when I get there. Do I still get surge bonus. So does it take affect 1 when request is made. 2 when I accept or when I pickup. 
2nd question. Do I start ride when passenger gets in,when I see passenger or when I arrive. 
Sorry for Noobee question but could not find answers


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Kerry33 said:


> Can't find a clear answer. If I get a request from a surge area. It's 5 minutes away. Surge over when I get there. Do I still get surge bonus. So does it take affect 1 when request is made. 2 when I accept or when I pickup.
> 2nd question. Do I start ride when passenger gets in,when I see passenger or when I arrive.
> Sorry for Noobee question but could not find answers


Best never to start a ride until you have accepted them into your car and don't see any reason to kick them out. Once you decide you are going to take them then start the ride. Once you start the ride you can't cancel. Prior to starting the ride you can cancel if you decide to.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You will get a surge if the ride request indicates surge. You can be in what you think is a surge area, or the request can come from a surge area, and you still won't get the surge unless it shows on the ride request.

When you start the ride depends. I do not start the ride until I have confirmed the pax name and they are in my car.

As Seamus said above, check the pax out first and be sure you want them in your car. If you feel uncomfortable with them, cancel and leave -- and don't accept their subsequent pings or phone calls.

The best way to confirm the pax name is NOT to ask, "Are you Kerry?" Ask what their name is.

If Uber goes through with their bullshit DF discount nonsense, I will also be asking and evaluating _destination_ prior to starting all trips. If it's a long ride out of area with no reasonable way to get paid rides back, I'll be canceling.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Kerry33 said:


> Can't find a clear answer. If I get a request from a surge area. It's 5 minutes away. Surge over when I get there. Do I still get surge bonus. So does it take affect 1 when request is made. 2 when I accept or when I pickup.
> 2nd question. Do I start ride when passenger gets in,when I see passenger or when I arrive.
> Sorry for Noobee question but could not find answers


1. If the ride is a surge, you'll be able to see it when the request is made. Simply being in a surge area doesn't guarantee surge rates. You can also pull up the trip information after you accept the request to confirm the surge amount.

2. You start the ride after you've confirmed your rider's name and destination. Never start a ride without the passenger in the car.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

It will look like this


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> It will look like this
> View attachment 307583


Yup. And it'll feel like a slap in the face so there won't be any mistaking it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Best to generally not chase surges, unless you are close to where it is. You and 200 other drivers are now heading there and chances are it will end before you get there. Unless you know it's an event (concert, bars closing, sporting event, etc) and feel it will be there long enough to get there.

With the new sticky surge, once you hit a surge area it will say so at the bottom, same spot as: "You are online, looking for requests" .... or whatever it says...... Your next ride will get you at least whatever that $ is there. Even if the surge goes away or you drive to another area. But, take the next ride or you risk loosing that sticky surge if the surge ended where you are.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

First question you need to answer is if you are in a flat rate or multiplier surge state? In a flat surge state, once you enter the surge area, the flat rate surge sticks to your account for any ride accepted after that. Lately, Uber has not figured out how to remove that flat rate surge after a certain period of time. In the past it stayed, I have had ones last for hours, that is no longer the case. Once you hit that surge the requests should indicate that flat surge amount, if it doesn't, decline the ride. They won't pay you if that flat rate surge is not displayed. If you are quick with your phone, screen shot the amount for future arguments on pay. Multiplier surge pax needs to be charged that surge and it also needs to show that multiplier on your app, being in the area doesn't guarantee a surge on multiplier format.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> First question you need to answer is if you are in a flat rate or multiplier surge state? In a flat surge state, once you enter the surge area, the flat rate surge sticks to your account for any ride accepted after that. Lately, Uber has not figured out how to remove that flat rate surge after a certain period of time. In the past it stayed, I have had ones last for hours, that is no longer the case. Once you hit that surge the requests should indicate that flat surge amount, if it doesn't, decline the ride. They won't pay you if that flat rate surge is not displayed. If you are quick with your phone, screen shot the amount for future arguments on pay. Multiplier surge pax needs to be charged that surge and it also needs to show that multiplier on your app, being in the area doesn't guarantee a surge on multiplier format.


Oops, meant to say that Uber has figured out how to remove the surge now. They send the app through a glitch and reset feature to wipe it out so they don't have to pay you now if it's been there for a while. I don't know the timeframe yet, but I'll figure it out. F Uber!


----------

